# Stage 2 correction



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

so after booking in for a winter protection i asked the detailer to asses the paint and carry out stage 1 machine polish. Few hours later i get a call and advised that it would need a stage 2 correction....£700

So i have decided to brave it and buy a DA and do it myself (if anyone in the glasgow area has one i can borrow you'd be a saint :buffer 

I've had a look through the posts and DA guide but its a mine field so any help would be appreciated as i am a complete noob to this. I am thinking of the following

DA- DAS6 Pro
flexi hex logic pads - x1 medium heavy cutting pad, x1 heavy polishing pad, x1 medium light pad and x1 finishing pad
Polish - poorboys ssr3 heavy duty compound

Not sure what order i should start or if i need another compound for the stage 2 along with the poorboys?

Cheers.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a look on YouTube for junkmans guide to machine polishing and watch it all before you attempt to correct your paint.

Attacking it when you don't know what to do is asking for trouble.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Also ammo NYC videos are very good.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

stevier88 said:


> so after booking in for a winter protection i asked the detailer to asses the paint and carry out stage 1 machine polish. Few hours later i get a call and advised that it would need a stage 2 correction....£700
> 
> So i have decided to brave it and buy a DA and do it myself (if anyone in the glasgow area has one i can borrow you'd be a saint :buffer
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position as you Stevie,,I'm just in the process of buying a DAS6 pro plus from CYC & Ive been watching a few vid on YouTube just to get a idea before I start on my RangeRover Sport,,I'll probably just practice on my works van first.

Andy.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

If you can travel to Fife one day I will do a couple of panels for you and you can have a shot on the others . Did my mates A3 in a day it was 5 year old never been polished.......No charge just wee contribution to my supplies.


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, watched junkman's videos on youtube, some really helpful stuff there thats got me in the right direction. I think the biggest dilemma now is as i have no shelter, the weather and time to wash/decontaminate, machine polish and reapply LSP.

Think i will do the same andy and find something to practise on first...maybe the misses A1


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If I was you mate, practice first on a scrap panel from a breakers before you even go near a car, but it's your choice! We only recommend good luck.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You don't learn anything off videos, need to do it hands on and find what works for you


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

In addition to watching vids, you may want to read the following guide by @Dave KG:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

It's long, but well worth reading before you make any purchases and start using the DA.

I would also start by doing a test spot on the car to make sure the products, pads and technique you are using is giving the desired results.

Good Luck!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^

I read that guide in conjunction with a couple of videos to get the idea. I went straight to rotary, straight to the car in question. If you have an understanding and feel for what you are doing, you will perfect your own style and will reap the rewards. There is no harm in practice though, I just felt confident but it is really not that bad, especially with a DA. Just read up.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a couple of thoughts. Do you need two different compounding pads, if you think your paint maybe very hard then consider a MF pad. I would give some thought to buying a couple (or more) of each pad if budget allows as it can be very frustrating to stop working, clean and wait for the pad to dry before continuing polishing.

If you fancy the Poorboys polishes you will probably need to buy more than the SSR3. It has been many many years since I last used these products but have a look at SSR2.5 and SSR1. From memory SSR3 was aggressive so you would need something milder to increase the gloss plus if you paint is not very hard SSR3 could be far to aggressive to start with

Edit. Forgot to add, polishing is not a quick activity. It can easily take a day or longer and unless the car is a show car, don't aim for perfection. Keep as much paint on the car as possible


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Not the greatest of pictures by you can see the light scratch to the left of the flash. The car is covered in thee types of scratches so just trying to decide the right polish and pad to remove these without being too harsh


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

From your avatar I take it its an Audi (and Sepang..? Great choice )? If so, I found I couldn't make a dent on the clear cut without doing a good few passes with a compound and orange Hex-logic pad. I moved to a MF cutting pad (as also suggested above) and it was perfect. Got a good amount of bite and really good correction with only 1/2 passes.

Foam pads for the refinement seems fine, since you don't really want any cut at this stage. My advice would be to try a test spot on using the the foam pad of your choice, use an IPA or other product (filler killer, eraser, etc...) and check the results under good lighting (sun is the best). If not getting the results you want, then try out the MF pads.

I think trial and error is the only real way!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

^^^

You definitely want to start with a test spot before polishing the entire car. 

The test spot will allow you to ensure that the products, pads, and technique you are using will give you the desired results.

Also, it is good practice to use the least aggressive method that will get the job done. 

Don't necessarily go to the most aggressive compound like SSR3. A milder compound with a strong cutting pad may get the job done. If not, then either use a more aggressive compound or a pad that cuts more. It can be alot of trial and error, especially in the beginning.

This is also why the test spot is so important--it allows you to experiment in a small spot before you polish the entire car.


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> From your avatar I take it its an Audi (and Sepang..? Great choice )? If so, I found I couldn't make a dent on the clear cut without doing a good few passes with a compound and orange Hex-logic pad. I moved to a MF cutting pad (as also suggested above) and it was perfect. Got a good amount of bite and really good correction with only 1/2 passes.
> 
> Foam pads for the refinement seems fine, since you don't really want any cut at this stage. My advice would be to try a test spot on using the the foam pad of your choice, use an IPA or other product (filler killer, eraser, etc...) and check the results under good lighting (sun is the best). If not getting the results you want, then try out the MF pads.
> 
> I think trial and error is the only real way!


yes sepang s3 saloon. Love that a5! I think it will be trial and error, i'll get a few different pads and polish pick a test spot and see what the results are and then i can take it from there.

cheers.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

stevier88 said:


> yes sepang s3 saloon. Love that a5! I think it will be trial and error, i'll get a few different pads and polish pick a test spot and see what the results are and then i can take it from there.
> 
> cheers.


Cheers mate. Very nearly went for the S3 saloon, but I couldn't say no to the S5 Coupé....! :driver:


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

So I ordered the DA and decided to give it a go myself. Chose a test spot where some of the worst scratches were, started with a chemical guys orange pad with a light compound (meguiars 205) but never got any results.

Second try orange pad again with a heavier compound (meguiars 105) still didn't get the results I was after and barely made any difference to the scratches.

Not sure what I'm doing wrong? Technique, pads, Polish....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Were you working the polish long enough and more importantly were you applying enough pressure? Megs cutting power is based on pad and pressure. You can adjust the cut by applying more or less pressure. Also what speed were you working the polish at?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad you're having as much trouble as me....!

For those wondering how hard Audi clear coat is....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374424

I'm going to try using the Sam combination (Mega MF pads with MF correction compound) that me and mate used the first time as that seemed to get the results I wanted. CG V line polishes didn't seem to do well at all....


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Were you working the polish long enough and more importantly were you applying enough pressure? Megs cutting power is based on pad and pressure. You can adjust the cut by applying more or less pressure. Also what speed were you working the polish at?


I ran over the area 3 times, left to right then top to bottom with 5 speed. Was slightly hesitant with the pressure to begin as it was my first time but started to apply more pressure over the second and third pass.


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> Glad you're having as much trouble as me....!
> 
> For those wondering how hard Audi clear coat is....
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374424
> ...


I knew it was quite hard but not that hard :wall: think I will follow your route and change up the pads. I have poor boys ssr3 which is a heavy cut compound so might try that. Have you got a few pics of the scratches you're trying to get out? Curious to compare them to mine.

Cheers


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

They are very very light. Invisible in anything other than direct sunlight or high LED lights at night. 

Have a couple of photos in that thread. First one is the results after MF pad and Megs Correct Compound. My mate did most of it though and he's better than me! Second one is after a couple of passes with V34 and MF pad. Still light swirls.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

stevier88 said:


> I ran over the area 3 times, left to right then top to bottom with 5 speed. Was slightly hesitant with the pressure to begin as it was my first time but started to apply more pressure over the second and third pass.


Did you work down in speed too, not just stop? You can apply more pressure than you think? Have you got a scrap panel you gave been practising on first? It's always a good idea to do that then you get a feel for the amount of pressure you can safely apply and also see how different pads and polishes work together.


----------



## skyblue (Mar 1, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Have a look on YouTube for junkmans guide to machine polishing and watch it all before you attempt to correct your paint.
> 
> Attacking it when you don't know what to do is asking for trouble.


Legend


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would use something like sonax ex04-06 on an mf pad. It will finish down really well and leave you a good finish.


----------

